# Hi everyone! Your advices for a self-defense / small game hunting setup



## mdsjack

Hi everyone, I have just registered to what seems to be the best forum around about slingshots.

I'd like experts like you to advise me before I buy my first slingshot, because, as an Italian, I'm having a hard time understanding all the slang words and non-metric measures.

I already shoot recurve bow (started 2 yrs ago and now starting to manage it quite decently) but I like slingshots as well. I expecially like the fact that the basics of the shooting style are quite similar to istinctive archery that I practice (anchor point, gap shooting, etc.).

Also like the fact that a slingshot works in places where there's not enough room for a bow.

So, I'd like to buy a Flippin'out SCOUT as my first (and only, a.t.m.) slingshot, as it seems pretty sturdy and versatile, just in case I need to upgrade it in the future. I already watched and read online reviews of it.

Here come my questions:

I'd like to use the slingshot for personal defense, but would also like it to be capable of hunting small game / fish.

I think I could use the default band setup for praticing, so I need your advice on a second bandset to buy from Simple Shot among the pre-assembled they sell: http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/new-bands

My draw length in archery is about 26-27".

My recurve bow is 45lbs at 28" (would prefer a softer slingshot, for distances up to 20m)

I plan to shoot what you call "gangsta style" fork hand horizontal, pouch hand vertical, same anchor point of my bow; for ease of use and learning curve.

For hunting I have "unlimited" access to steel ball bearings, any size I guess, which I prefer over lead due to its toxicity.

The size of my hand from the tip of my thumb to the tip of my index, held at 90° is 15-16cm: is the SCOUT right sized for me?

I can't really understand the technical details of the bandsets on Simple Shot website, that's why I trust in your advices.

Thank you,

Jack

PS: weird idea: has anyone before run a slingshot with 2 bandsets mounted at the same time??? (which should be possible with the SCOUT) ...not meaning to do it... just wondering...


----------



## e~shot

Welcome to the forum Jack..., Hope you'll get reply for your questions soon. You can use this chart for metric conversion.



mdsjack said:


> PS: weird idea: has anyone before run a slingshot with 2 bandsets mounted at the same time??? (which should be possible with the SCOUT) ...not meaning to do it... just wondering...


I know a young boy here in forum from Thailand he shoots triple bandsets h34r:


----------



## mdsjack

Thanks for the quick reply!
My main obstacle is not the actual measure conversion but the symbology used on their website, probably due to the lack of background technical knowledge.
I only understood they offer three ranges of band sets which differ in longevity/power. I don't know which one is more suitable for my body measure, my strength and ammo...

About my crazy idea, I didn't mean using both of them at the same time, but only having both of them mounted (for instance one tubular and one flat) for quick switch between different ammo. B-)


----------



## treefork

Welcome to the forum Jack.


----------



## TSM

I can't recall where, bu ti did find one slingshot that had one fork in the regular position on top of the handle with a light band set, and another on the bottom (just turn the slingshot over) that had a heavier band set. Is that what you're looking for or something that has both band set on the same side?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

A slingshot is a very poor choice for self defense. Slow to load, not much power, and not very accurate for inexperienced users.

Welcome to the best slingshot forum in the world.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Henry in Panama said:


> A slingshot is a very poor choice for self defense. Slow to load,


DGUI Would make you look like a liar! 
Just kidding.

SMS


----------



## SmilingFury

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> A slingshot is a very poor choice for self defense. Slow to load,
> 
> 
> 
> DGUI Would make you look like a liar!
> Just kidding.
> 
> SMS
Click to expand...

I think it might be harder to speed shoot if a guy with a bat is coming for you. Just a hunch though...


----------



## Dannyparker

Welcome to the forum the scout will fit you fine  !!


----------



## Tube_Shooter

SmilingFury said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> A slingshot is a very poor choice for self defense. Slow to load,
> 
> 
> 
> DGUI Would make you look like a liar!
> Just kidding.
> 
> SMS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it might be harder to speed shoot if a guy with a bat is coming for you. Just a hunch though...
Click to expand...

In that situation a good pair of running shoes would make for a better defense tool,get the hell out of there


----------



## mdsjack

Hi!
I'm not looking for a franken-slingshot, I think I'll stick to the Scout if you say it will fit my hand... 
I have no idea on the strength required to shoot its stock band set: on the website they only state it's a 0.30" latex band. How does it compare to a 45lbs bow??
I'm pretty confused...

Of course by personal defense I don't mean the ultimate zombie weapon but more likely a deterrent for wild animals or approaching bad guys and such... In this case extreme accuracy is not a deal, but what about "hit power" of the stock setup? Will it work?


----------



## amm1266

getting hit hurts ... so you may p*ss off whatever is coming at you


----------



## ash

Welcome, Jack! 

I agree that a slingshot is more likely to get you beaten up, cut or shot than to successfully deter a human threat. Probably useful against animals in some situations, though.

My guess is that the standard Scout bands would pull less than a 45# bow, but there's nothing stopping you from making up a band set with that kind of pull. You may find it unnecessary, though, as slingshot ammo tends to be a lot lighter in weight than any arrow.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

mdsjack said:


> Hi!
> I'm not looking for a franken-slingshot, I think I'll stick to the Scout if you say it will fit my hand...
> I have no idea on the strength required to shoot its stock band set: on the website they only state it's a 0.30" latex band. How does it compare to a 45lbs bow??
> I'm pretty confused...
> 
> Of course by personal defense I don't mean the ultimate zombie weapon but more likely a deterrent for wild animals or approaching bad guys and such... In this case extreme accuracy is not a deal, but what about "hit power" of the stock setup? Will it work?


Assuredly a firearm would be a better defence. But in many countries we cannot have them so it's a case of making the best we can. And a heavy projectile ( I like the 38 gramme lead ovals) coming from double ttb will do the job !


----------



## HarryBee

And you could get a helmet like Ruthies for head-buts if they get close ! Lol


----------



## ruthiexxxx

HarryBee said:


> And you could get a helmet like Ruthies for head-buts if they get close ! Lol


maybe i should put spikes on it ? !


----------



## mdsjack

Uhm... Reading the forum I just discovered the Dankung brand... Interesting, but maybe the Scout is still more versatile as I haven't made up my mind yet about band sets, although I might have gotten the basics of how to calculate the efficiency of a slingshot...

Reading all the discussions on band sets technical properties, don't you think that manufactures could provide exact data on their bands at given length and temperature? That would help in creating a sort of universal chart to start from when building up your band set (like Easton does for arrows)!


----------



## ruthiexxxx

mdsjack said:


> Uhm... Reading the forum I just discovered the Dankung brand... Interesting, but maybe the Scout is still more versatile as I haven't made up my mind yet about band sets, although I might have gotten the basics of how to calculate the efficiency of a slingshot...
> 
> Reading all the discussions on band sets technical properties, don't you think that manufactures could provide exact data on their bands at given length and temperature? That would help in creating a sort of universal chart to start from when building up your band set (like Easton does for arrows)!


For your purposes i'd recommend trying the 50/80. It seems to give great performance with heavier ammo and is a much easier pull than TTB


----------



## Sharker

Jöerg Sprave have many good slingshot samples, what actually kill something bigger than just squirrel. Maybe you have seen him youtube vids. He have good rubber measuring script on his blog to. But do you really want kill someone?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Get a .45


----------



## mdsjack

I suspect I should change the title of my thread... :-D

Was watching the videos on how to avoid hand hits: I'd like to hold my slingshot pushing with the thumb on the frame as I think this would be the correct way to do it, but it seem to me the Scout won't let me do it because of the modeled frame, which could tend to force me to a different grab. Is it true?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

It can be. I think I'll be going through a lot of styles before I find the one for me.


----------



## kooniu

for my whole childhood I used a slingshot to defend


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Sharker said:


> Jöerg Sprave have many good slingshot samples, what actually kill something bigger than just squirrel. Maybe you have seen him youtube vids. He have good rubber measuring script on his blog to. But do you really want kill someone?


It's the option of last resort if and when the SHTF...But I've just been having a play with my starship...and having seen it put 10mm hexnuts through both sides of a steel can like it was paper i think I can say it will do whatever is needed, should it ever be !


----------



## benzidrine

Just for a note on self defense against animals I would recommend simmering down a soup of chili until you have an extremely potent liquid chili. Then strain it out into a water pistol.

Easy and cheap to make, legal almost everywhere and will take care of nearly all dangerous animals including humans.

On a slingshot for self defense you will probably want 20mm+ lead for maximum force and a pull weight of 30 pounds+ to have a reasonable chance of disabling an attacker. The problem with a slingshot is that you can't get the speed for high penetration with a small projectile like the chemical reaction of a gun can. You have to rely on the ballistic impact force, so you want a very large projectile so that the impact can be compared to the blow from a hammer. Hitting someone with a large slingshot ball is similar to the blow from a hammer swung hard and such a blow can definitely disable an attacker but honestly it just isn't as good as the water pistol with chili mentioned above.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> A slingshot is a very poor choice for self defense. Slow to load,
> 
> 
> 
> DGUI Would make you look like a liar!
> Just kidding.
> 
> SMS
Click to expand...

All rules have exceptions, but I doubt even DGUI would be willing to go up against my .357 magnum with his slingshot.


----------



## ash

Some people are in big trouble if they ever come across a sticky situation :rofl:


----------



## mdsjack

"Nitro" bandset from simple shot should give me 20#: does that value equals to the strength required for pulling a 20# bow or is it "harder"? Should I go for a P+ set instead? Or what about the red tube set they sell? It seems pretty well know, but how may pounds does it give?


----------



## ruthiexxxx

benzidrine said:


> Just for a note on self defense against animals I would recommend simmering down a soup of chili until you have an extremely potent liquid chili. Then strain it out into a water pistol.
> Easy and cheap to make, legal almost everywhere and will take care of nearly all dangerous animals including humans.
> 
> On a slingshot for self defense you will probably want 20mm+ lead for maximum force and a pull weight of 30 pounds+ to have a reasonable chance of disabling an attacker. The problem with a slingshot is that you can't get the speed for high penetration with a small projectile like the chemical reaction of a gun can. You have to rely on the ballistic impact force, so you want a very large projectile so that the impact can be compared to the blow from a hammer. Hitting someone with a large slingshot ball is similar to the blow from a hammer swung hard and such a blow can definitely disable an attacker but honestly it just isn't as good as the water pistol with chili mentioned above.


Sorry to be so long responding...'flu ! Totally with you on the use of sprays. A large washing up liquid bottle will send a concentrated jet quite a distance . We haven't got a chilli one made up yet but there is a selection of nasty chemicals ready for if SHTF.
I totally agree on the value of big lead from a slingshot. I love the big fishing sinker ovals...38 grammes. From the starship especially it is all one could ever need.
But for pure self defence purposes the best option of course is the slingbow. With the slingshot one is really going for a headshot to kill. With a broadhead any sort of torso hit is going to put them well out of action.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

ash said:


> Some people are in big trouble if they ever come across a sticky situation :rofl:


I guess this one is aimed at me so..................

OK I may well not be equal to a sticky situation that may arise, be it a mugger or a post apocalyptic mob. I may well die.
But at least I will go down fighting !
And I think that my survival chances are at least enhanced by the many hours a week I spend pumping iron and practising armed and unarmed combat. I know exactly how strong I am as I train alongside men at the gym. OK I'm not up there with the few serious musclemen....but most of the guys would give me no difficulty.

If the snideness was directed more at the slingshot as a defence weapon then I can only say that I am content with something that will put a large lump of lead through a skull. Better still the slingbows that shoot my 'quarter pounder' arrows with more than sufficient power. And then there's the crossbows....etc etc. And close up and personal are the edge weapons. I fenced with sabres at Uni and could give a good account of myself with cutlass and bowie.

If it arises from the complacency of the gun owner I might remind you that the first act of the powers that be in a major crisis is to impound the legally held weapons....vide Katrina ! The only guns that will really help you if the SHTF are those that you have bought illegally and buried somewhere safe.

Amazingly I have handled a few sticky situations in the past. Admittedly on two occasions I had a gun so it was just a case of pointing it and suggesting that they went away. But I managed the other times too


----------



## benzidrine

> there is a selection of nasty chemicals ready for if SHTF.


I would be somewhat careful with that from a legal standpoint. Crafting a case for self defense with chili is easy due to the use of by police forces whereas other chemicals could lead to a poor legal defense. If say a criminal has acid burns on the face that could sway a jury on emotion alone. Not telling you what to do, just throwing it out there obviously you would know the legal ramifications of your location far better than I would but I felt compelled to mention it.

Very much agree that a large mammal is far more vulnerable to penetration than blunt force. Therefore a slingbow or flechette slingshot would be a better option for self defense though I still feel when taking the law of most places into account a chili spray remains a better option. It allows for the incapacitation of possibly multiple aggressors without the legal or moral ramifications that a slingshot would bring.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

benzidrine said:


> there is a selection of nasty chemicals ready for if SHTF.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be somewhat careful with that from a legal standpoint. Crafting a case for self defense with chili is easy due to the use of by police forces whereas other chemicals could lead to a poor legal defense. If say a criminal has acid burns on the face that could sway a jury on emotion alone. Not telling you what to do, just throwing it out there obviously you would know the legal ramifications of your location far better than I would but I felt compelled to mention it.
> 
> Very much agree that a large mammal is far more vulnerable to penetration than blunt force. Therefore a slingbow or flechette slingshot would be a better option for self defense though I still feel when taking the law of most places into account a chili spray remains a better option. It allows for the incapacitation of possibly multiple aggressors without the legal or moral ramifications that a slingshot would bring.
Click to expand...

Oh goodness. I should hasten to add that stuff like nasty chemicals is strictly for if and when law and order has ceased and the ravening mob/zombie hordes/ whatever are beating down the doors !!

If it's just a burglar then a crossbow bolt through the leg or just waving a sabre should be plenty


----------



## ash

ruthiexxxx said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are in big trouble if they ever come across a sticky situation :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this one is aimed at me so..................
> 
> OK I may well not be equal to a sticky situation that may arise, be it a mugger or a post apocalyptic mob. I may well die.
> But at least I will go down fighting !
> And I think that my survival chances are at least enhanced by the many hours a week I spend pumping iron and practising armed and unarmed combat. I know exactly how strong I am as I train alongside men at the gym. OK I'm not up there with the few serious musclemen....but most of the guys would give me no difficulty.
> 
> If the snideness was directed more at the slingshot as a defence weapon then I can only say that I am content with something that will put a large lump of lead through a skull. Better still the slingbows that shoot my 'quarter pounder' arrows with more than sufficient power. And then there's the crossbows....etc etc. And close up and personal are the edge weapons. I fenced with sabres at Uni and could give a good account of myself with cutlass and bowie.
> 
> If it arises from the complacency of the gun owner I might remind you that the first act of the powers that be in a major crisis is to impound the legally held weapons....vide Katrina ! The only guns that will really help you if the SHTF are those that you have bought illegally and buried somewhere safe.
> 
> Amazingly I have handled a few sticky situations in the past. Admittedly on two occasions I had a gun so it was just a case of pointing it and suggesting that they went away. But I managed the other times too
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how you came to believe I was referring to you, but I definitely wasn't. 

Of the things you raised, the idea of guns as effective defensive weapons is not one I feel a lot of respect for. It's the fear of guns and the fear of the capacity for the gun holder to use it that matters. I suspect that in reality a large majority of gun owners fall far short of the required skills and knowledge to make a gun an asset rather than a liability when things go bad.

For more or less the same reasons I see a slingshot as a liability in most realistic p2p conflict scenarios. Sure, we can dream up plenty of fanciful shtf scenarios where a slingshot could work, but in the real world we get about in right now, unless we're willing and able to do serious damage to a potential assailant at a moments notice, and deal with the consequences, drawing a slingshot on a human is foolhardy. Anything short of a first shot knockout is going to incite serious retaliation, either immediately or when you least expect it.

I'd rather put my faith in stealth, flight, wits and pre-emptive common sense any day.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

ash said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are in big trouble if they ever come across a sticky situation :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this one is aimed at me so..................
> 
> OK I may well not be equal to a sticky situation that may arise, be it a mugger or a post apocalyptic mob. I may well die.
> But at least I will go down fighting !
> And I think that my survival chances are at least enhanced by the many hours a week I spend pumping iron and practising armed and unarmed combat. I know exactly how strong I am as I train alongside men at the gym. OK I'm not up there with the few serious musclemen....but most of the guys would give me no difficulty.
> 
> If the snideness was directed more at the slingshot as a defence weapon then I can only say that I am content with something that will put a large lump of lead through a skull. Better still the slingbows that shoot my 'quarter pounder' arrows with more than sufficient power. And then there's the crossbows....etc etc. And close up and personal are the edge weapons. I fenced with sabres at Uni and could give a good account of myself with cutlass and bowie.
> 
> If it arises from the complacency of the gun owner I might remind you that the first act of the powers that be in a major crisis is to impound the legally held weapons....vide Katrina ! The only guns that will really help you if the SHTF are those that you have bought illegally and buried somewhere safe.
> 
> Amazingly I have handled a few sticky situations in the past. Admittedly on two occasions I had a gun so it was just a case of pointing it and suggesting that they went away. But I managed the other times too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure how you came to believe I was referring to you, but I definitely wasn't.
> 
> Of the things you raised, the idea of guns as effective defensive weapons is not one I feel a lot of respect for. It's the fear of guns and the fear of the capacity for the gun holder to use it that matters. I suspect that in reality a large majority of gun owners fall far short of the required skills and knowledge to make a gun an asset rather than a liability when things go bad.
> 
> For more or less the same reasons I see a slingshot as a liability in most realistic p2p conflict scenarios. Sure, we can dream up plenty of fanciful shtf scenarios where a slingshot could work, but in the real world we get about in right now, unless we're willing and able to do serious damage to a potential assailant at a moments notice, and deal with the consequences, drawing a slingshot on a human is foolhardy. Anything short of a first shot knockout is going to incite serious retaliation, either immediately or when you least expect it.
> 
> I'd rather put my faith in stealth, flight, wits and pre-emptive common sense any day.
Click to expand...

Sorry I assumed it was a dig at me. We women get used to being patronised 

And I couldn't agree more that avoidance of conflict situations is by far the best way


----------



## Nicholson

Shooting somebody in the eye with a 9mm lead ball will probably kill them. I had a good laugh in visioning somebody getting beat up for purposely shooting somebody else with a slingshot though lol! The scout is an awesome slingshot, double theraband gold and half inch steel balls work good for hunting small game. 
I'm sure flippinout sells those bands, and if there are any questions they respond to e-mails quickly


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hi There Jack, Welcome to the forum.

Your questions are thought out, and sensible on the surface.
But forget equateing or equaling poundage of draw weight like a bow, to power of a slingshot; as it is a bit more complicated than that, and needs to take in the time of power to the shot, along with the time held and looseing a lot of power, aiming.

Hence a longer draw, and relatively quick release, will almost always give one more power than heavy bands alone.
Even though I do shoot heavy bands myself; at a floating draw of my maximum arm and back strength, or dang near.

From a self defence point of view, heed the wise advice of the others; even though I am an expert in this area, I will not bother to give any other advice at all.

Your greatest safety skill with a slingshot, or any projectile weapon for that matter, is accuracy over from 1 meter, to a sensible max for that weapon type.

So practice that FIRST, then develop to be able to shoot equally accurately, but faster, thereby increasing your power a lot.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Ah ruthiexxxx, be like me, a pacifict.

If anyone says different (?),...smile, then punch them.

Works for me.

Just kidding, well may be yes, may be no.

Cheers Allan


----------



## mdsjack

Thank you Allan for your hints.
I had read elsewhere on the forum that elastic bands do loose power if held stretched for a while, indeed.
Since I know from the mtb suspension world that elastic material do not have a linear extension but a progressive one, like air, I'm afraid that pulling a 20lbs elastic band (like the Nitro ones) might require too much strength for me at my anchor point than a 20# bow does.
On the other hand, softer bands (9#) like the P+ might not be enough for hunting small game, according to what I read in terms of fpe...
So my point is: if I shoot a 45# bow should I be able to pull a 20# slingshot comfortably?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

I suggest that you play around a little with your relaxed length, and therefore your percentage of stretch.

By progressively shortening the band's at he forks.
I am sure Nathan will throw in some extra fork tie of strips of theraband for you; until you find your pefect relaxed length, to get the power you want.

Of course with a bit of practice, this will improve, and you will need to shorten a litle more, bit not a lot, okay.

Percentage stretch, forget the relaxed length; so 15 cm relaxed length is 100% stretched at 30 cm, 200% stretched at 60 cm etcuntil you reach your anchor point.
Which ideally should be a min of 300% to 550%; over 600% you get zero benifit and are in breakage territory

From practice for accuracy pausing to aim as a beginner.
Then slowly at first, cut down your aiming time,as this will increase the power of your bands a lot.

You loose from memory 10 percent a second for the first 3 seconds, then it slows down heaps.
So ideally you want to release in around 2 seconds max after drawing.
Even if my memory of hold time power loss is not perfect; the principle still applies regardless.

BUT not at first, get your accuracy FIRST, as this is way more important than power.

Even a weak shot in the eye of anything, does more damage than the worlds most powerful
Shot that misses.

Cheers Allan


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Yeah, as others have mentioned, and something I feel fairly strongly about, discussing effective setups for shooting humans on SSF, under any circumstance, should be a taboo.

Least of all, it's simply an inefficient and impractical use of a small-game weapon and plinking/fun tool.


----------



## wombat

For hunting small animals any band set that pulls 14 to 16 pounds should be more than adequate. as for self defence, your best bet is to get a nice heavy one made up and then just whack the guy over the head with it !!


----------



## Cjw

I'll take my short barrel pistol grip 12 gauge pump shot gun for self defence. Usually the sound of racking one into the chamber is enough to scare someone off. A slingshot would probably just piss someone off.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Hmm.... For self defense..... I think a huge slingshot with double TBG cut at 30 feet long and 4 inches wide, with a 25 pound bowling ball would do the job for self defense. Watermelons for target practice


----------



## Imperial

learn to fight


----------



## mdsjack

Thanks, I'll go for a P+ bandset, double TBG which is 10" long and should output 13.6# @ 30" (200% its length).
I should be able to shorten it to my correct band length, given my 26" draw, to get the optimal stretch, while still be able to shoot it.
I assume stretching it more (300%+) would increase its power without compromising its lifespan, as long as I stay within the optimal range, right?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Yes jack, I stretch mine regularly to 550%, and without counting each shot religiously, and rotating my Slingshots

I get around 6 months per band set.

Although, if one wasusing the same rig daily, I would anticipate more realistically, possibly a month at the max.

Cheers Allan


----------



## HP Slingshots

for self-defence, tube are a good option as there enduring 

-EpicAussie888


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

I use a broomspeer when killing is needed.


----------



## mdsjack

Wow, I didn't know elastic bands lasted so little, even if properly used...
Do they also have a "shelf life"?
...why would tubes last longer than bands?


----------



## 4950cycle

Hi, I'm new to this forum and am enjoying my rediscovered interest in sling shots. Hate to get in a debate straight off , But Self defense in my book is having to shoot someone 5-20 feet away (1 1/2 - 7 meters). A 20mm steel ball shot out of almost any of these modern slingshots (but especially the strong slingshots) I see on Sprave's utubes would KNOCK THE HOLY F*#K ! out of "ANYBODY" to the point of totally stopping their attack. I would rather get shot with a 22 cal.gun then recieve a 20 mm steel ball from my collar bone up. And at the ranges for self defense I got good enough to put one right in your face every time pretty quick ! And there were a lot better shots than me out there I bet.


----------



## Medley

Hey Jack. I'm fairly new too, but have done some experimenting. I also have a strong archery background, so I know where you are coming from.

It does seem that tubes last longer, probably just because of more actual material is my guess.

I hated the bands that came with the Scout. Tried TBG, very fast, but didn't last very long at all.

Got some of those Trumark RRT from Simple Shot, and they are great. Just a touch slower than TBG, but are lasting a long time. I use 3/8 steel primarily.

Any of the materials talked about are much easier to draw than bows in the 40#range. You really just need to get one or two bands to try, see how they perform, then it's easier to estimate the difference between bandsets.


----------



## mdsjack

Thanks Medley, very useful information.
The reason why I bother so much about different bandsets is because I'm trying to make a single international order, rather than multiplying the risk of lost parcels and shipping costs.
I think I'll eventually give those red tubes a try, along with the above tbg set.
Will make a bundle order, I can't go wrong with all your hints.


----------



## Medley

I understand that. Definitely plan on replacing the stock bands.

I would make the Trumark RRTs part of your initial order, as well as a TBG bandset. You can see first hand is you like tubes or bands.


----------



## Stretch

If you retie the RRTs at the pouch you will get a significant increase in both power and life. Like this





  








tubes tied




__
Stretch


__
Nov 6, 2013


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Speaking the self defence issue, on which I do know one heck of a lot.

Firstly, getting out a slingshot quickly in a perilous situation; is quite frankly totally impractical.

Therefore all you are left withis,premeditated revenge: which legally places you clearly as a morally corrupt individual.

Secondly, never ever threaten with any weapon which you are not fully prepared,to use fatally if needed practically instantly.

Bottom line, arm yourself with something 1. less lethal if shot with a heavy shot at a skull; 2. as others have said, learn to fight, dirty, but unarmed.

As a former Army close combat instructor; state and national rep. for 10 years in Australia in Karate; former pro Feather weight boxer; and also before I retired to Thailand, the,chief instructor for an Okinawan karate style in,Australia. 
Having been training daily since 11 years of age, now 55 years old.
So I think I may know just a little bit about what I am talking about Sir.

Furthermore, to date in the ring undeleated at a regional level (no desire to go further/nor time), or as karate rep retired from comp. as national champ; real street fighting, not beaten yet as always underestimated.

Cheers Allan. (but you may call me Sensei okay)


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Speaking the self defence issue, on which I do know one heck of a lot.
> 
> Firstly, getting out a slingshot quickly in a perilous situation; is quite frankly totally impractical.
> 
> Therefore all you are left withis,premeditated revenge: which legally places you clearly as a morally corrupt individual.
> 
> Secondly, never ever threaten with any weapon which you are not fully prepared,to use fatally if needed practically instantly.
> 
> Bottom line, arm yourself with something 1. less lethal if shot with a heavy shot at a soul;2. as others have said, learn to fight, dirty, but unarmed."
> 
> As a former Army close combat instructor; state and national rep. For 10 years in Australia in Karate; former pro Feather weight boxer; and also before I retired to Thailand, the,chief instructor for an Okinawan karate style in,Australia. Having been training daily since 11 years of age, now 55 years old.
> So I think I may know just a little bit about what I M talking about Sir.
> 
> Cheers Allan. (but you may call me Sensei okay)


"Firstly, getting out a slingshot quickly in a perilous situation; is quite frankly totally impractical." I would have to agree that a SS is not the ideal EDC for dealing with muggers...but there are many situations where there IS time and then a good SS can be a very practical weapon to deploy.

"Bottom line, arm yourself with something 1. less lethal if shot with a heavy shot at a soul;"
I would tend to agree . A SHTF situation might not be all or nothing wherein non-lethal options are desirable given the possibility of subsequent consequences. But I'll still stick with my slingshot where practical. I suspect that a 38 gramme lead sinker in the groin would put most men...sorry, I mean Zombies, out of action for a while...a long while...without actually killing them. And the lobrounds from say a starship would effectively kneecap someone, thus reducing the threat.

"2. as others have said, learn to fight, dirty, but unarmed." This is, I believe, the most important of all. Unarmed combat and armed combat with whatever comes to hand, be it broken bottle or machete is something to train for and practice regularly. It can be made fun. My favourite combo for hand to hand (should it ever arise, Goddess forbid), is cutlass and Bowie. I practice with these to music in a Capilera type routine (important to synchronise the movements so that one does not inadvertently amputate one's own hand!!)

I would also add...Get strong, Get fit, pump iron !!


----------



## Sunchierefram

I think tubes last longer than flatbands due to the fact that the rubber tends to be thicker. The shape of it probably also plays a difference. And like Medley said, I suppose the material may be a little different.


----------



## 4950cycle

#1 You don't get ambushed with no warning in the real world in my experience. You usually know trouble is on the brew at least a second or more before it starts. # 2 Not many UFC champions out there in my experience either. I have only ran into only about 2 or 3 really bad asses in my life. I have been in more than my share of real world (no Dojo stuff) that I draw from. If I ran into an insurmountable monster I'm not going to mix it up with him anyway !


----------



## 4950cycle

You will most likely will not come up on trained fighters in my neck of the woods. So actually a strong sling shot with 15mm or more steel shot will defend you just fine if your a crack shot with it. You run into a super bad ass very seldom. You don't always need a Howitzer.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Generally real life "bad types" look for victims, not those will clearly give them a very real fight back.

So awareness is the key always. Use all glass surfaces and reflections, to be aware of who is around, and behind you etc.

This awareness is a lifelong thing; and doing it will save your butt nearly all the time.

Although if you look for trouble, or go where you know you will find it; well you problem Sir.

As unlikely anything bar a group of armed personal protectors could save you.

Cheers Allan


----------



## 4950cycle

Yes I understand


----------



## August West

This subject comes up quite a bit and there seems to be a growing following of slingshots for self defense proponents. Maybe it is time for a subforum, like the hunting section, where people can give their real world experiences?


----------



## TARDIS Tara

Most people in the US think slingshots are just for plinking.

I pull out my Howitzer, and people start backing up.

The few who have asked me about my "toy" usually STFU when I make a big hole in something.

I think, if someone were coming at me, I could drop them with a 3/8 steel shot.

If that didn't work, I'd whang them in the head with it when they got within grabbing range.


----------



## Cjw

If they don't pull out a gun and shoot you because you pissed them off by shooting them with a slingshot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TARDIS Tara

If they're running at me, why would they have a gun?

Why not threaten me with it where they stand?


----------



## Cjw

Slingshots are poor defense weapons. Hunters sometimes don't stop 2lb small game with a slingshot. Wouldn't want to try and stop a 200lb in raged man with one. When there's so many better choices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

NO SLINGSHOTS! for self defense. The frame is better than the rubber for S.D. . A contoured stick is more prevalent in Martial Arts than most "Weapons". If they jump you and grab you? Using the frame as a Yawara is more effective. Run if you can; Take a solid stance if you have to and if you can get far enough ahead to load up? This forum does not condone using a slingshot against an aggressor. So, if you put round into the face of an assailant and when he hits the ground and you kick the carp out of him with your Range Boots.... Well... That is not slingshot violence.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Learn to stay clear of such situations whenever possible. Especially if you are not a trained martial artist and or packing a handgun. Even then it is not wise to go looking for trouble and especially if you're counting on a slingshot as a means of protection.


----------

